# Зажатие руки



## moloshansk (15 Дек 2010)

Как избавиться,от єтой проблемы,может быть чтото делать с рукой либо какието упражнения):


----------



## dellwig (15 Дек 2010)

Правой или левой? Какой возраст у владельца рук (хотя бы приблизительно)?


----------



## moloshansk (15 Дек 2010)

Зажимаеться правая мне 17


----------



## Сергей С (15 Дек 2010)

Очень часто зажим рук - следствие напряжения в других группах мышц. 
Начните с азов.Сядьте за баян (аккордеон) как бы первый раз. Вам может не хватать фиксации инструмента. попробуйте поиграть на инструменте без ремней вообще. Проследите за ровной спиной и удобством в игре(отрешитесь при этом от качества звука). Потом заново отрегулируйте ремни, сохранив эти ощущения - это очень много значит! Правый ремень должен быть длиннее, основная фиксация инструмента на левом ремне. Длина правого ремня не должна создавать напряжения при игре: поднимания плеча, наклона головы, искривления поясницы. Также проследите за ногами, чтоб ровно стояли.
Кстати, руки зажимаются еще и от игры в быстрых темпах, при общей неготовности к нему аппарата. 
Конечно, так не видя как вы играете трудно сказать именно вашу причину. 
Удачи!


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Дек 2010)

Полностью согласен с Сергеем. Дельные советы. Добавлю Работайте
больше над старыми, лёгкими произведениями. Даже у профессионалов происходит зажатость , если сырое произведение. Поиграйте очень лёгкие пьески, пока не почувствуете, что корпус и рука, такие-же как за столом во время обеда.


----------



## Crazygirl200888 (4 Фев 2011)

А что делать с левой рукой?У меня зажимаются не только пальцы но и плечо при игре "бас-аккорд" в быстром темпе.
Ольга.


----------



## Сергей С (6 Фев 2011)

Crazygirl200888 писал:


> зажимаются не только пальцы но и плечо при игре "бас-аккорд"


Скорее всего, опять-таки, неправильно отрегулированы ремни. Левый плечевой ремень укоротите, чтобы вес инструмента был на нем без поднятия плеча. Правый освободите настолько, чтобы инструмент мехом стоял на колене. Подтяните ремень на левом корпусе, чтобы плотно зафиксировать руку. И больше играть в медленном темпе, контролируя свободу мышц шеи, спины.


----------



## bombastic (7 Фев 2011)

Цитата:


> У меня зажимаются не только пальцы но и плечо при игре "бас-аккорд" в быстром темпе.


у Вас не только проблема с посадкой ( отрегулируйте ремни как правильно и мех ведите за себя)
у вас скорее всего нет "подснятия"
естественно, что если нужные группы мышц не расслаблять в нужное время они устанут в свое время.
конечно не нужно читать "артикуляцию" Браудо и др методики,
просто учитесь играть расслабленно. это ощущение ещё приходит когда материал выучен.
проучивать все, как уже сказали в медленном темпе на "упругом пальце" - чтобы мышечная память лучше работала.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Июл 2011)

Расслабленно играть нельзя-я-я. Расслабленно только кошки спят. Условно есть три состояния наших рук (и организма в целом): зажатое, расслабленное (два полярных) и состояние, которое можно охарактеризовать как "лёгкое поддерживание, парящее, состояние полёта" и т.д. Вот к нему и надо стремиться.


----------



## yanchuk-99 (7 Янв 2013)

а у меня при сжиме меха плечо левое поднимается, и всё напряжено. На разжм нормально. Не знаю что делать...


----------



## ze_go (7 Янв 2013)

yanchuk-99 писал:


> Не знаю что делать...


плечо левое не поднимать, голова на что?


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Янв 2013)

yanchuk-99 писал:


> Не знаю что делать...


При сжиме меха попробуйте левый корпус инструмента подать немного вперёд и сжим производить немного на себя. Не подымая левый корпус вверх. Инструмент будет оставаться на ноге. Проблемы зажатости корпуса отпадут.


----------



## yanchuk-99 (8 Янв 2013)

*Евгений51*,
Спасибо!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Янв 2013)

Проблема, увы, комплексная. И одним "ударом" по проблемным мышцам её не вылечить. Если есть проблема на сжим, то она есть и на разжим, только чуть в меньшей степени. Прочитайте моё сообщение от 25 июля. Если заинтересует, можем пообщаться в личке.


----------



## timofeitimofei (3 Фев 2013)

я играл в прошлом году токкату Репникова, у меня зажималась левая рука, как это лечить?


----------



## боинист (12 Мар 2013)

а у меня пальцы как сосиски.неслушаются. помню в музыкальной школе когда учился мне баян легко давался сравнительно. у нас баянистов было мало, а если точнее то я один был , а аккордеонистов 20 человек. и учитель со мной занимался персонально и по времени никто неограничивал. теперь мне 30. решил вспомнить. баянчик прикупил. но не тут то было. вроде и помню музыку и знаю куда нажимать а пальцы как будто в первый раз.вообще не словлюсь как их разработать.ну тогда у меня пальцы тоненькие были, сам худенький был. а сейчас вот сложнее все. когда лет в 17 играл на эл.гитаре в группе, я был соло гитарист..Мы левую руку разрабатывали, подшипники весь день в руке крутили, спичечный коробок обной рукой открывали закрывали, а что сейчас придумать, как развивать руку правую?левая нормально. в басах гаммы шпарю влет.


----------



## eXi (13 Мар 2013)

А кто знает что делать если все вроде бы как и верно с посадкой, руку не зажимаю, просто играю как нужно, с активной атакой. Болят фаланги пальцев, даже после дня отдыха. Только успеваю час разыграться, сразу все. Даже горячая вода не помогает


----------



## боинист (13 Мар 2013)

eXi писал:


> Болят фаланги пальцев


а сколько по времени у вас болят они?давно? может просто привыкнуть нужно. вон на гитаре когда играл, непоиграешь недельку ,потов возмешь ,пассажи поганяешь, руку хоть отрубай. а потом ничего, привыкает и нормально все


----------

